
Downloading aviation transponder data from GOMX-3 satellite with Gnu-Radio - wolframio
http://destevez.net/2016/05/gomx-3-data-download/
======
vvanders
A bit more info on GOMX-3.

[http://spaceflight101.com/spacecraft/gomx-3/](http://spaceflight101.com/spacecraft/gomx-3/)

~~~
ethbro
Cool! It's amazing how much they can cram on (large) CubeSats these days.

Also, I learned a new term:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermopile](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermopile)

